# Game 22: Los Angeles Lakers (18-3) @ Utah Jazz (13-9) [12/12]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think Lakers will hang around for at least a half, and then game will be out of reach. I just hope we don't laid an egg at SLC like Jazz did in LA


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know for some reason this game has a loss written all over it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

12 straight please!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think we're going to win this one. but my "gutt" feeling is right about half the time so what do i know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game scares me. I really don't want to see what happened in Denver happen in Utah. Can't let the crowd get into it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I read that Kobe's also got the flu.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn..Ronnie is intense..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

14-9 Lakers early. Everyone's scored but Kobe, who has yet to take a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who the hell is this Matthews guy? He already has 7 points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Who the hell is this Matthews guy? He already has 7 points.


Son of former Laker, Wes Matthews


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers aren't getting the calls...that should have been AND 1 for Gasol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau's really been going after the ball lately. 20 rebounds last night, and so far, he's got 5 in the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should have 22, not 20. What's wrong with KCAL?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KCAL is trippin'. The game clock isn't working and the score is wrong. Looks like they just realized it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh: Yeah, same here.

Kinda odd to see Lakers wearing home jersey on road. I understand in pre-season games but this is odd. Just saying..don't mind, however.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

25-25 after on quarter. 6 turnovers, though. Need to fix that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the end of 1st qtr, game tied at 25


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> :laugh: Yeah, same here.
> 
> Kinda odd to see Lakers wearing home jersey on road. I understand in pre-season games but this is odd. Just saying..don't mind, however.


Agreed.

I hope the Lakers wear the blue Minneapolis uniforms at least once this season. I think it'd be cool. Last time they did that was in 2007, I think.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Getting beat on perimeter again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta hit our free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Matthews is 5/5 for 13 points. Wow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I hope the Lakers wear the blue Minneapolis uniforms at least once this season. I think it'd be cool. Last time they did that was in 2007, I think.


Hmmmm not sure about the year, but they did pay tribute to MN Lakers during a game against Mavs at Dallas.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Matthews is 5/5 for 13 points. Wow.


He went to Marquette University in Milwaukee, WI


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't like pau/lo/drew on the floor at the same time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 7 - Jazz on a mini-run. We need to weather this little storm or things could get out of hand quick. I can't believe we're letting a guy like Matthews beat us. He's 6/6 now for 15 points. Guard him, please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Hmmmm not sure about the year, but they did pay tribute to MN Lakers during a game against Mavs at Dallas.


That's the last time I remember them wearing it as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by Drew on Millsap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're shooting 65% and losing by 7.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pound inside, Pound inside, Pound inside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are killing them in the paint. We just need to defend better.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> We are killing them in the paint. We just need to defend better.


YUP

Gasol, Bynum, Artest can all post up against Boozer, Okur, Millsap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Jazz have missed quite a few layups tonight. Lucky breaks for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Defend the perimeter! 

Fisher matches Okur's 3-pointer with one of his own. Fisher is 4/5 for 9 points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why do we always forget to guard the perimeter? :whatever:

Bynum with 3rd foul, on moving pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't let them end the first half on a big run.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Urghh.. Turnovers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's up with the calls tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Half-time

Lakers trail 59-53


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All things considered, I'll take a 6-point deficit heading into halftime. We haven't played too well by any means but we are still (obviously) very much in this game. They can't stop us offensively, but the problem is we can't stop them, either.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> what's up with the calls tonight.


Chippy and ticky-tack fouls. 

3rd foul on Bynum was BS..as well as 2nd of Artest.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, yeah.. i know. that was supposed to be a rhetorical question, but i forgot to put the question mark.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> what's up with the calls tonight.


We've been called for 15 fouls to their 6.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i just hope they call the 2nd half fair. if they don't, lakers will pobably be blown out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We shot 60% in the first half. They shot 56%. I hope we can keep that up and step it up on defense. Otherwise, our winning streak ends tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's hard to step it up on defense when the refs are calling ticky tack fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> it's hard to step it up on defense when the refs are calling ticky tack fouls.


It's not hard to defend the perimeter. A lot of their points have come outside the paint. We're giving them a lot of open shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not exactly the start I wanted to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hit your ****ing free throws.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are getting lost in screens.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

since pau's return, drew's been really bad. i think he's been averaging 4-5 rebounds with starter minutes. his energy level is low. i'm not a bynum fan at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Artest on 10,000 career points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron Artest had 10,001 pts for career.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, lakers defense is really bad tonight. a lot of it is kobe's lack of energy.. he hasn't been switching or closing out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beginning to look a lot like that game in Denver...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PJ is up in the arms...BS call on Fish


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job, Ronnie.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think ron knows he has to be a little aggressive since kobe's not feeling well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Finally, a moving pick called on Jazz


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish drew played with half as much energy as pau does.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

14 TOs :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm very annoyed watching this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Two bad consecutive shots by Kobe.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we had afew really good opportunities to break back into the game, bu missed on every chance.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like our winning streak is going to end tonight. We're playing terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible 3rd quarter. Good finish by Farmar at the end, though. Down 9 heading into the 4th.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hopefully kobe's been saving himself for the 4th.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Not sure about that.

He's clearly not himself. I hate being sick.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:whatever:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is extremely frustrating to watch.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is going to be an awful qtr of the season yet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We look like the Jazz did against us the other night. We still haven't scored.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i guess there goes our streak


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lmao - Farmar is getting schooled.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goodbye winning streak. We've yet to prove that we're a good road team in the limited road games we've had. Disappointing effort tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whew I dont feel too bad anymore about the Magic losing to the Jazz.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Goodbye winning streak. We've yet to prove that we're a good road team in the limited road games we've had. Disappointing effort tonight.


Should be good challenge against Chicago and Milwaukee - back-to-back games on Tuesday and Wednesday. Not quality worth teams but still road games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boozer with 5 fouls.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Derek Fisher making the difference.. Ow!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice we're making a run. btw, this is why derek is so great for the team.

btw, for some reason the lakers are getting the calls now. the jazz are complaining because they've been doing what they have done all night, but now the refs are finally calling fouls.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Both teams are out of fouls for the rest of the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> btw, for some reason the lakers are getting the calls now. the jazz are complaining because they've been doing what they have done all night, but now the refs are finally calling fouls.


Yeah..refs decided to call in the 4th qtr. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow kobe's shot looks so horrible, imo if he plays like this he shouldn't even be in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks that Kobe had his worst game of the season tonight. And Brewer just put the dagger in our team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh..that's the game..

We can't get the loose ball on the floor

1/15 from beyond the arch :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I turned the game off. I have better things to do than sit around and be pissed off.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm kind of disappointed, but whatever.. the lakers are on the 2nd night of a back to back, and kobe just isn't himself.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Basel said:


> I turned the game off. I have better things to do than sit around and be pissed off.


So you expect to win every game?


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah as laker fan you do.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

F!

Mamba...I love you!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

17 TOs cost the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

20 boards game for Gasol, back to back.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

it was funny when John Ireland goes "those Jazz Green Jersey are ugly" and Hot Rod Hundley was "I like those Jerseys"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> So you expect to win every game?


I expect us to play well in every game.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Well when Kobe is hurt and sick it's gonna be pretty hard to be successful especially on the road. I watched this game and couldn't help but notice the Jazz for once didn't choke in the 4th quarter like they usually do. Living in Utah as a Lakers fan is usually great but I'm going to hear it at work and home till we play them again...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well, on to the next one. That was ugly to watch, especially defensively. I turned it off with 7 to go in the 4th... the defense in the first half reminded me of the 2004/05 season. I do have to say I hope we get to play them in the Playoffs again. Pounding it in on every possession versus jumpshot after jumpshot = 5 games at most.

#24 should just sit out a game every now and then, he was like a ghost out there, although it's funny how he spoon fed everyone for 3 quarters and we were still down. I wonder if having Brown start for him would've been all that better. Perhaps only defensively or something.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

This wasn't exactly an unexpected outcome given the circumstances. However, I wish Kobe wouldn't shoot so damn much when he's hurt. If he would have been more of a facilitator in this game, I think we would have had a better shot at winning.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He shot 11 times when the game was out of reach and perhaps forced one of the 13 first shots. What I did have a problem with was his defense... which was non existent. So if we want to blame him for anything, blame him for playing. Although I dread to think how badly we'd get stomped with Sasha or Brown starting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Meh.. we were playing against a motivated Utah (who we had embarrassed a few days ago) in their house on the 2nd game of a back to back with an injured and sick Kobe. Forget about it and lets start another win streak.


----------

